# Did you ever exchange into Sandals in Ochos Rios?



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 17, 2008)

Before I owned a timeshare, we used to cruise a lot, and stay at AI's.    Specifically, we stayed at Sandals Resorts.    They are a blast!

That being said, they offer the Sandals Grande Ochos Rios, as an exchange thru RCI.     The AI is mandatory, and the fee is very reasonable, ($785.00 _*per couple*_), for the week.     

As far as Sandals go, that's actually an incredible deal.   Much cheaper than anything I've seen in Cancun. 

As an exchanger, I'm sure that we would get the least expensive/desirable accomodation, but that doesn't matter to us.   

With the exception of the concierge rooms, the food and service are identical at Sandals resorts, regardless of the accomodations.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 17, 2008)

We had booked an exchange to go this past new year's but something came up and we had to change our plans.  I agree the all inclusive portion of the fee is quite reasonable.


----------



## brother coony (Jan 17, 2008)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> As an exchanger, I'm sure that we would get the least expensive/desirable accomodation, but that doesn't matter to us.
> 
> With the exception of the concierge rooms, the food and service are identical at Sandals resorts, regardless of the accomodations.



thats true at most resort, But Sandals never sold timeshare. and is not in the timeshare business. they bought out Cibeny so they had to honor timeshare owners contract, if its a fix week thats traded ,you will get that same owners unit, if its floating they will try to but you in that owners assign unit number at all cost

since Sandals took over 3 yrs ago all unites were redone nicely,service is now A1 there are 8 great resturants and they are now 5 star, I am from the Carribean and have gone to just about all the Island, food in St.martin is great, but on a hole Sandals Grande Ocho Rios is a cut above and thats saying a lot:rofl:


----------



## Pat H (Jan 17, 2008)

We traded in a few years ago, right after Sandals took over. The units were tired but the food and service were very good. I would love to go again.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!   

We've stayed at the Sandals in Negril, Mo Bay and the Sandals Grande St. Lucian, and loved 'em all.

I put in a search....wish me luck!

Thanks, again!


----------



## Larry (Jan 28, 2008)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Before I owned a timeshare, we used to cruise a lot, and stay at AI's.    Specifically, we stayed at Sandals Resorts.    They are a blast!
> 
> That being said, they offer the Sandals Grande Ochos Rios, as an exchange thru RCI.     The AI is mandatory, and the fee is very reasonable, ($785.00 _*per couple*_), for the week.
> 
> ...



We stayed there a few years ago on an exchange when it was Beaches Grande sport resort and had a great time. We were able to use the facilities and all restaurants at Beaches ( Now Sandals Grande) and the two other Sandals Ocho Rios properties. 

I think we pad $700 which included the transportation from Montego Bay and thought it was an oustanding deal. We had a studio with a shared private pool  and used all of the facilities including free entrance to Spa including sauna, hot tubs and relaxation rooms. I would definetly recommend this resort for an exchange.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 29, 2008)

Larry said:


> We stayed there a few years ago on an exchange when it was Beaches Grande sport resort and had a great time. We were able to use the facilities and all restaurants at Beaches ( Now Sandals Grande) and the two other Sandals Ocho Rios properties.
> 
> I think we pad $700 which included the transportation from Montego Bay and thought it was an oustanding deal. We had a studio with a shared private pool  and used all of the facilities including free entrance to Spa including sauna, hot tubs and relaxation rooms. I would definetly recommend this resort for an exchange.



Thanks Larry!       I agree!       I still can't believe how cheap the AI fee is.   

If you've ever stayed at a Sandals resort, than you know how expensive they are.


----------



## julienjay (Jan 29, 2008)

Do they only trade with RCI, or II as well?


----------



## riverside (Jan 29, 2008)

We stayed  there a couple of years ago.  It was an incredible exchange.  We had a one bedroom and I think it had been re-done as it was beautiful.  There was a pool shared by 4 units.  It wasn't heated though and I only saw one person in it for the whole week.  I would love to go back.  I don't think it's an easy exchange.


----------

